# Kiya (May 13, 2000 - Feb 5, 2013)



## bga (Jan 30, 2013)

May 13, 200 - Feb 5, 2013

Farewell angel. You were a Godsend to us through some very tough times. Though we are broken hearted, we know that such a precious gift could only return to the place that sent it. Take care of Sammy and Jacob. We'll see you again some day.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

RIP Kiya, So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP beautiful girl


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Kiya


----------



## pariahdogs (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry, she was beautiful.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. She will be waiting for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP beautiful girl. Watch from above.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Kiya was a beautiful girl!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Very sorry

RIP little baby doggie
:hugs:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Run free at the bridge, Kiya.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:rip: Kiya.....<<<hugs>>>

so sorry for your loss


Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

What a beautiful girl she was.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry for the loss of your precious Kiya, run free beautiful girl, run free. :welcome:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry :hugs: RIP Kiya...


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

There is never a good time to say goodbye.....RIP Kiya


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry, that is such a beautiful pic.


----------

